# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  [Achat] Recherche (achat) du livre "L'art de la supercherie"

## Etanne

Bonjour  toutes et  tous,

Je profite de ce forum pour dplace ma recherche d'un livre.

Je suis  la recherche du livre : "_L'Art de la supercherie_" de Kevin D. Mitnick.

Hlas il n'est plus imprim, et je ne le trouve pas en vente (Fnac, Amazone,etc.).

Je souhaiterai savoir si quelqu'un l'avait, et si je pouvais lui racheter.

Vous pouvez m'crire  : *etanne[arobase]gmail.com*

Plus d'info sur le livre :

*Titre :* _L'art de la supercherie : Les rvlations du plus clbre hacker de la plante_
*Auteurs :* _Kevin D. Mitnick (Auteur), William L. Simon (Auteur), Steve Wozniak (Prface)_
*Langue :* _Franais_
*ISBN-10 :* _2744015709_
*ISBN-13 :* _978-2744015700_



Merci  tous !  ::D:

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Tu peux le trouver ds des bibliotheques.

----------


## Etanne

Bonjour,

Je suis dj all voir dans 2 bibliothques, mais je ne l'ai pas trouv...  ::cry:: 

On m'a aussi inform sur l'existence de ebook en Anglais. Afin de mieux comprendre le livre, je cherche en priorit la version franaise.

Et sur papier serait le top  ::P: 

Merci !
Flo

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

En tout cas, a la bibliotheque de la fac, il y est. Je l'ai dj lu.

----------

